# coger



## aprendoespanol

In what countries does *coger* have a vulger meaning? Is it safe to use it in other countries? Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Alundra

In Spain you can use it without problems..  

Alundra.


----------



## candy_white

Alundra said:
			
		

> In Spain you can use it without problems..
> 
> Alundra.


 
In fact, in Spain, there're many people that don't know that meaning of "coger".


----------



## Eugin

aprendoespanol said:
			
		

> In what countries does *coger* have a vulger meaning? Is it safe to use it in other countries? Gracias de antemano!


 In Argentina, the only meaning it has is vulgar,   so be careful using that word here ...  

Cheers!!!!


----------



## SaritaMackita

I hear that in Mexico it also only has a vulgar meaning.  When I was in the Domincan Republic it had both a vulgar and normal meaning.


----------



## Maeron

In Mexico it seems to have changed over the last 50 years. I hear senior citizens use it in its innocent meaning (as it is used in Spain), but middle-aged people will avoid it if they are speaking politely. If do they use it, it is either with a double meaning or the vulgar meaning. To young people, apparently, it only has the vulgar meaning.


----------



## chucho

Exactly sarita, in Mexico, "coger" is a vulgar word as "f*ck".

C*g*r...

In other countries I think that's an innocent word...


----------



## riglos

Oh yes! I agree with Eugin! Be very careful when using *coger* here in *Argentina*. People may stare or start laughing at you! Well, not everyone, but some may.

Regards,

Mara.


----------



## Maeron

chucho said:
			
		

> Exactly sarita, in Mexico, "coger" is a vulgar word as "f*ck".



¿Tu abuelita nunca te ha dicho, "Cógeme esa caja, hijo"? I do hear elderly people using the word in an innocent way; I think that 50 or 60 years ago in Mexico it didn't have the vulgar connotation that it does now.


----------



## chucho

Maeron said:
			
		

> ¿Tu abuelita nunca te ha dicho, "Cógeme esa caja, hijo"? I do hear elderly people using the word in an innocent way; I think that 50 or 60 years ago in Mexico it didn't have the vulgar connotation that it does now.



Sinceramente, nunca la ha escuchado decirme esa frase, siempre me ha dicho "tráeme ese _negociante_ [x'la chamaco]" de manera cariñosa...

Por cierto lamento no haber respondido antes, andaba soñando en my precious hammock... 


Hasta luego...


----------



## Maria Vecinday

Hi aprendoespanol..
Here in Paraguay that word is vulgar, i know that in Argentina and Uruguay it have the same meaning too (like fuck).


----------



## tomtiguy

Un chiste muy popular en España es: "Voy a coger el autobús." "¿Por dónde, el tubo de escape?"


----------



## ElenaofTroy

Hi aprendoespañol!

In cultural issues there´s a very large thread regarding words or phrases to be careful with their use in English but many people included comments about words to avoid in spanish, in some countries. You can read very interesting information there regarding coger and some other words that are dangerous or not depending on the country you are at. 

En México mucha gente está comenzando a reivindicar el verbo coger, ya que es totalmente correcto y tiene un significado muy preciso usado sin doble sentido, equivalente sólo al verbo asir. Aquí se utiliza mucho el verbo agarrar pero su etimología implica la presencia de garras, las cuales los humanos no tenemos -salvo en algunos casos desafortunados  -. Por eso a la gente mayor le suena mal que sustituyamos coger con agarrar. 
En fin, que la gente sabe del doble sentido de coger pero no todos los mexicanos tomamos la palabra en su sentido sexual ni haríamos burla de alguien que la utilizara en su sentido original. Yo la utilizo sin miramientos. Espero que te sirva mi comentario. 

Iliana  =)


----------



## chucho

Pues en Yucatán, se usa mucho "agarrar" para tomar alguno objeto, tambien el verbo "tomar", pero es mejor decir "agarrar"...

¿Agarraste tu llave antes de salir?

Y claro que en si la palabra no tiene un significado de índole sexual, pero son de esas palabras que mejor sustituyes.

"Coger", creo que no se escucha mal, cuando te refieres a objetos, y si en el caso se mal entiende, luego te das cuenta del contexto y listo, toma su significado real.

Pero si el contexto es sexual, claro que se va a entender de esa forma.

De todas formas y aunque fuere muy correcta la palabra, no me gusta usarla, prefiero usar "agarrar, tomar...", por cierto tomar no la veo muy correcta, pero en fin.

Eso de agarrar no sabía su etimología, muchas gracias "ElenaoftTroy"... 

Por cierto y para terminar, no siempre es necesario hablar con exactitud, por ejemplo en una conversación coloquial...


----------



## helenkr

You would be fine using coger in Peru, it doesn't really mean anything. They have a different word 'cachar' to have a vulgar meaning.


----------



## oaxaqueno

In Spain you'll never feel akward using the word coger.  In Mexico if you use the word you'll be sure to get looks from almost everybody.  If you ask someone in Mexico...Donde puedo coger un taxi?  Dont be surprised if they respond "en el escape," it's just their way of saying that you're not from around there.


----------



## gisele73

helenkr said:
			
		

> You would be fine using coger in Peru, it doesn't really mean anything. They have a different word 'cachar' to have a vulgar meaning.


 
It's true. We use the "coger" for what it really means, even though
most people in Peru say "agarrar" instead of coger.

As for the word "cachar" you mentioned, yes, it is a very vulgar word, I'd say it is the worst word you cna use for "f*ck", there are other words milder than that, like for example "tirar".

Now back to the word "cachar", in Mexico it is not a bad word at all and the use it for "to catch", so I assume that word is a result of the English one.

More than once well-known Mexican people who have visited Peru have said "cachar", and you can imagine how embarrassing it was for them when they knew what it means in my country


----------



## Maika

Maeron said:
			
		

> In Mexico it seems to have changed over the last 50 years. I hear senior citizens use it in its innocent meaning (as it is used in Spain), but middle-aged people will avoid it if they are speaking politely. If do they use it, it is either with a double meaning or the vulgar meaning. To young people, apparently, it only has the vulgar meaning.




You are quite right.  And it's a pity, cause it is a right verb, gramatically speaking, but when colloquial language and slang start to win on some grounds it turns difficult sometimes to speak with the words we used to.

¡Ni modo!


----------



## chicalita

tomtiguy said:
			
		

> Un chiste muy popular en España es: "Voy a coger el autobús." "¿Por dónde, el tubo de escape?"



funny!  I so love smarty-pants answers


----------



## Christian

But _recoger_ is innocent, I hope?

Voy a recoger mi amiga?


----------



## Fernando

tomtiguy said:
			
		

> Un chiste muy popular en España es: "Voy a coger el autobús." "¿Por dónde, el tubo de escape?"



A pretty blonde workmate actually suffered the joke.

She was in America (Maybe in Colombia, I can not recall now) and said exactly the same: "Fui a coger el autobús". Just imagine the things the colombians imagined.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

candy_white said:
			
		

> In fact, in Spain, there're many people that don't know that meaning of "coger".



I'm one of them


----------



## ampurdan

Christian said:
			
		

> But _recoger_ is innocent, I hope?
> 
> Voy a recoger mi amiga?


 
It is innocent in Spain, but it's a good question to make to those that use coger in a sexual meaning. It should mean "f*ck my (girl)friend another time".


----------



## Fernando

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> I'm one of them


You WERE one of them.

Sorry. Your sign provoked me.


----------



## aprendoespanol

Christian said:
			
		

> But _recoger_ is innocent, I hope?
> 
> Voy a recoger mi amiga?


I am from USA, but I have heard a hispanic person say "Voy a recoger _a _mi amiga", so I think it is correct.


----------



## gisele73

Christian said:
			
		

> But _recoger_ is innocent, I hope?
> 
> Voy a recoger mi amiga?


 
Yes Christian, because _recoger _means to pick up. So that's OK to use...but like I mentioned in another thread last week, as far as I know in Colombia they don't use _"recoger"_ when it's about people. 

My uncle had a Colombian girlfriend some years ago, and she told me that one day he said to her "Te voy a _recoger _más tarde" (I will pick you up later) and she got a little offended because she said she wasn't trash. The verb "recoger" is used to pick something up form the floor, or the trash,etc,...They use "pasar por mí"...maybe a Colombian can confirm this...


----------



## NINA_BCN

aprendoespanol said:
			
		

> I am from USA, but I have heard a hispanic person say "Voy a recoger _a _mi amiga", so I think it is correct.


IT'S correct.  (at least in Spain).


----------



## aronuly

Aqui en mexico se utiliza esta palabra en doble sentido, el vulgar que es hacerl el sexo a alguien y el decente que es tomar algo con las manos


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Christian said:
			
		

> But _recoger_ is innocent, I hope?
> 
> Voy a recoger *a* mi amiga?


 
Hahaha, it depends on _how _you say it. 

If you speak normally, it's totally innocent, but if you say something like:

- Mi amigo me va a pasar a recoger a las 8.
- Ah, ¿te va a pasar a re-coger?

Then you're doing a joke or insulting someone...it depends on who you say it to, of course, but everyone would get you're thinking with a "dirty" mind.

By the way, the same can be made with retirar (re-tirar) here.


----------



## ampurdan

Constato que en América se está produciendo una hipersexualización del lenguaje.


----------



## Fernando

Para evitar chistes sexuales en castellano por doble sentido hay que evitar las expresiones que hagan referencia a:

Tamaño
Agarrar
Batir
Profundidad
Objetos alargados
Objetos cóncavos y convexos
Introducir/extraer
Curvas/Planas
...


----------



## gisele73

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hahaha, it depends on _how _you say it.
> 
> If you speak normally, it's totally innocent, but if you say something like:
> 
> - Mi amigo me va a pasar a recoger a las 8.
> - Ah, ¿te va a pasar a re-coger?
> 
> Then you're doing a joke or insulting someone...it depends on who you say it to, of course, but everyone would get you're thinking with a "dirty" mind.
> 
> By the way, the same can be made with retirar (re-tirar) here.


 
Hahahaha ...true...especially in Argentina, because they use "re" to emphazise some adjectives and verbs


----------



## Maika

Christian said:
			
		

> But _recoger_ is innocent, I hope?
> 
> Voy a recoger mi amiga?




Yes, it is

Te recojo a las 5
Voy a regoger a Denice al aeropuerto a las 8
etc.


----------



## pollicuaja

En la República Dominicana se usa mucho esa palabra.  Por ejemplo:
Coger un taxi
   Coger una clase (to take a class)
   Coger el libro
   It is used as grab, take up, take, fetch, etc.
   I never heard anyone use agarrar over there, but any time that you would hear the verb agarrar in Mexico (except when you are actually talking about something with claws or talons), they would use coger in the DR


----------



## SaritaMackita

Maika said:
			
		

> You are quite right. And it's a pity, cause it is a right verb, gramatically speaking, but when colloquial language and slang start to win on some grounds it turns difficult sometimes to speak with the words we used to.
> 
> ¡Ni modo!


 
That is quite true.  something similar can be seen in English with the word "gay."  It originally just used to mean "happy," but once it also started meaning homosexual, people stopped using it to mean happy so much.  Now no one uses it to mean happy anymore except for maybe a grandparent here and there, unless they intend for there to be a double-meaning.  now some people who are not so PC (politically correct) will use "gay" to mean "stupid" or "bad."  I don't like to use it that way, it seems offensive to me, but I heard it all the time growing up.  But anyway...the meaning definitely has changed...

Sarita


----------



## SADACA

En VENEZUELA lo puedes usar en ambos sentidos y un tercero que es ambiguo:
"CHAVEZ se cogió  (a) todo el país"


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Constato que en América se está produciendo una hipersexualización del lenguaje.


 
No sé si será sólo acá en América, pero estoy de acuerdo. Mirá nomás la cantidad de cosas comestibles con doble sentido (por lo menos acá):

piñas
melones
banana/gualele
huevos
chorizo/fiambre
leche
pan
pirulí/chupete

Prácticamente es imposible abrir la heladera sin encontrarse con referencias sexuales. Increíble, ¿no?


----------



## Maika

ElenaofTroy said:
			
		

> Hi aprendoespañol!
> 
> In cultural issues there´s a very large thread regarding words or phrases to be careful with their use in English but many people included comments about words to avoid in spanish, in some countries. You can read very interesting information there regarding coger and some other words that are dangerous or not depending on the country you are at.
> 
> En México mucha gente está comenzando a reivindicar el verbo coger, ya que es totalmente correcto y tiene un significado muy preciso usado sin doble sentido, equivalente sólo al verbo asir. Aquí se utiliza mucho el verbo agarrar pero su etimología implica la presencia de garras, las cuales los humanos no tenemos -salvo en algunos casos desafortunados  -. Por eso a la gente mayor le suena mal que sustituyamos coger con agarrar.
> En fin, que la gente sabe del doble sentido de coger pero no todos los mexicanos tomamos la palabra en su sentido sexual ni haríamos burla de alguien que la utilizara en su sentido original. Yo la utilizo sin miramientos. Espero que te sirva mi comentario.
> 
> Iliana  =)



Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo Iliana, y también lo uso, por que considero que si es correcto, es correcto decirlo, y si no lo hacemos, se perderá el verbo en su acepción original. ¡Sigamos usándolo!


----------



## Maika

Maika said:
			
		

> Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo Iliana, y también lo uso, por que considero que si es correcto, es correcto decirlo, y si no lo hacemos, se perderá el verbo en su acepción original. ¡Sigamos usándolo!




Se me olvidó decirte Iliana, que a veces yo digo "agarrar" por no decir coger (en ciertas situaciones y con ciertas personas, claro, para no propiciar nada desagradable) y me suena horrible, en serio. Por otra parte, "tomar" me suena demasiado formal y a veces no queda.


----------



## ampurdan

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> No sé si será sólo acá en América, pero estoy de acuerdo. Mirá nomás la cantidad de cosas comestibles con doble sentido (por lo menos acá):
> 
> piñas
> melones
> banana/gualele
> huevos
> chorizo/fiambre
> leche
> pan
> pirulí/chupete
> 
> Prácticamente es imposible abrir la heladera sin encontrarse con referencias sexuales. Increíble, ¿no?


 
No, si aquí pasa igual. Eso no es ningún problema. Pero es algo alarmante que un verbo de uso tan común como "coger" tenga que sustituirse por un farragoso "agarrar" por el hecho de que el primero haya adquirido una connotación sexual. ¿Verdad que no vas a dejar de decir huevos o banana por eso?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

> Pero es algo alarmante que un verbo de uso tan común como "coger" tenga que sustituirse por un farragoso "agarrar" por el hecho de que el primero haya adquirido una connotación sexual.


 
Pero eso no es ningún problema ahora, ¿o sí? Es decir, en España siguen usando "coger" con su significado "limpio", ¿no es cierto?

Y, por cierto, eso de "farragoso" me parece que es muy subjetivo. A mí no me parece farragoso para nada, debido a que yo fui criado usando ese verbo a diestra y siniestra. 



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¿Verdad que no vas a dejar de decir huevos o banana por eso?


 
Jaja no, pero soy cuidadoso cuando las uso. Por ejemplo, nunca diría algo como:

- ¿Me invitás una banana?
- ¡Claro! ¿Querés una grande?

A no ser que quiera hacer un chiste o "se me salga". Pero sí algo como:

- ¿Me invitás una papa frita?
- ¡Claro! ¿Querés una grande?


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, no todo el mundo le está buscando continuamente la signifiación sexual al plátano y a la patata... (es como decimos aquí banana y papa).


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

La papa/patata acá no tiene doble sentido...todavía.

Y acá también se dice plátano, pero hay diferencias. Es decir, la "banana" es grande y amarilla y es la mejor para comer sola. El "plátano" es más delgado y puede ser verde, y se usa para freír. "Gualele" es como una banana, pero bien grande. Además, "guineo" es un sinónimo de "banana", pero más usado en general. Y también hay los "motacú" o "motacucitos" que son como guineos, sólo que más chicos. Jajaja todo un lío para nombrar a esa fruta, ¿no?


----------



## ampurdan

Es cierto, nosotros también llamamos banana a la grande y plátano al más chico, sólo que en España están mucho más ricos estas últimos y son los que más abundan, así que les llamamos a todos plátanos genéricamente.

Patata si puede tener connotación sexual aquí, respecto a la vagina. Pero es bastante marginal y no es ni mucho menos lo primero que pensaría si alguien me nombrase el tubérculo.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Patata si puede tener connotación sexual aquí, respecto a la vagina. Pero es bastante marginal y no es ni mucho menos lo primero que pensaría si alguien me nombrase el tubérculo.


 
Sí...creo que había escuchado alguna vez de esa connotación. Creo que algo así también con "papaya", pero por lo menos acá no se acostumbra. 

Otras palabras inocentes usadas sexualmente:

concha
sapo
pito

...y la lista sigue y sigue.


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Es cierto, nosotros también llamamos banana a la grande y plátano al más chico, sólo que en España están mucho más ricos estas últimos y son los que más abundan, así que les llamamos a todos plátanos genéricamente.
> 
> Patata si puede tener connotación sexual aquí, respecto a la vagina. Pero es bastante marginal y no es ni mucho menos lo primero que pensaría si alguien me nombrase el tubérculo.




En el Perú "papa" (patata) tiene connotación sexual también, pero claro, todo depende de la situación y el contexto. Lo mismo que chorizo, plátano, etc,...


----------



## Armand

In Guatemala if you say "Voy a recoger a mi amiga" it could be easily taken by "I am going to fuck again my friend", so be careful!


----------



## mirx

En Mexico, tienen que tener cuidado con practicamente todo lo que dicen. Es mejor quedarse callado. Hay una forma de hablar en doble sentido que para muchos de nosotros parece inocente pero segun quienes la utilizan, te estan alburiando.

Si estan entre jovenes, y dices ya me tengo que ir "Voy a recoger a mi novia". No faltara el que te responda. Otra vez? dale tiempo de que se reponga!!!


----------



## Lillita

There is a lovely joke about this very word. Let's see if I remember well...

Había una vez una gatita blanca que iba caminando por la calle con un pasito coqueto, esponjadita, con la cola bailando con el aire. Y la ve pasar un gato flaco, feo, sarnoso, apesto... Y piensa el gato:
"¡Esa gatita es mía!" 
Entonces se la acerca a la gatita y pregunta muy sensual... 
"Oye, gatita, ¿te revuelcas conmigo en el pasto?" 
Y le contesta la gatita con un desden... 
"Se dice césped, y ¡no, no quiero!" 
"¡Ay, caray!" piensa el gatito "esa gatita me está costando trabajo. Y siempre caen a la primera." 
Entonces le pregunta el gato a la gatita:
"Oye, gatita, ¿hacemos el amor en la alberca?" 
Y otra vez le contesta la gatita con aún más desden:
"Ay, ¡pero qué corriente eres! Se dice piscina, y ¡no, no quiero!" 
"¡Chin!", piensa el gato, "yo tan galán y nada con esta gatita. Ni modo, a veces se gane, a veces se pierde. Va a tener que ser un amor platónico, amor de amigos".
El gatito todo desilusionado se sienta enfrente de la gatita. De pronto pasa un ratón en medio de los dos y el gatito dice:
"Oye, gatita, ¿cogemos al ratón?"
Y le contesta la gatita...
"Uff, ¡pero qué naco eres! No se dice al ratón, se dice al rato... Y ¡¡sí, sí quiero!!"


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Hahaha, it depends on _how _you say it.
> 
> If you speak normally, it's totally innocent, but if you say something like:
> 
> - Mi amigo me va a pasar a recoger a las 8.
> - Ah, ¿te va a pasar a re-coger?
> 
> Then you're doing a joke or insulting someone...it depends on who you say it to, of course, but everyone would get you're thinking with a "dirty" mind.
> 
> By the way, the same can be made with retirar (re-tirar) here.


 
Tengo una pregunta. " Les voy a buscar al aeropuerto a las ocho 
es casi igual practicamente a " Voy al aeropuerto a recogerles a Uds. a las ocho " ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## sinedeo

tomtiguy said:


> Un chiste muy popular en España es: "Voy a coger el autobús." "¿Por dónde, el tubo de escape?"



Funny, timtiguy, but this joke is not popular in Spain... Just because most people don't know the double sense of "coger"!


----------



## faranji

Mucho cuidado también con 'coger' y 'cojera'!:

Una joven inocente camina por la calle en plena noche cuando escucha un _toc-toc-toc_ a su espalda. Se vuelve y ve a un cojo aproximándose con cara de depravado.

La chica sale corriendo asustada, enseguida cobra ventaja y cree haberse librado del pervertido diablo cojuelo.

Pero sigue oyendo el _toc-toc-toc_.

La mujer aprieta el paso pero al doblar una esquina, se encuentra con que es un callejón sin salida...

_...TOC... TOC... TOC...._

El cojo la acorrala contra el muro y se abalanza sobre ella.

La pobre chica grita:

--¡Suéltame, *cojo* asqueroso!

Y el cojo responde:

--¡No importa, yo te enseño!


----------



## Temptress

Buenos días a todos,

Es curioso. De las 32 acepciones que tiene la palabra coger según el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española en la mayor parte de América se han quedado con la número 31, perdiendo así toda la riqueza de significados y la precisión que aporta esta palabra. Sinceramente me parece un atraso. 
En cambio en la mayor parte de América se utiliza de manera inocente una palabra que en España es sumamente vulgar: joder. Esta palabra sólo tiene tres acepciones en el diccionario, y la primera es la más vulgar.

Lo más curioso de todo es que en España se utilizan ambos verbos con el significado heredado directamente del Latín. Coger es perfectamente inocente, así como todos sus compuestos (p.e.: acoger, recoger, escoger, etc) y joder perfectamente vulgar.

Coger- Ver colligere
Joder- Ver futuere

Por si alguien dice que no encuentra futuere, en wikipedia lo puede encontrar seleccionando la lengua latina en la lista y buscando Sermo vulgaris o Latina obscaena.

Espero que haya sido de ayuda.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Marigew

aprendoespanol said:


> In what countries does *coger* have a vulger meaning? Is it safe to use it in other countries? Gracias de antemano!


In my opinion, it is better to use ""tomar"= "to take") because it is not possible to rember the use of each country.
Good luck
Note: I am learning english


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

aprendoespanol said:


> In what countries does *coger* have a vulger meaning? Is it safe to use it in other countries? Gracias de antemano!


 
Aprendoespanol, the answer has been given already. It's better for us
non native speakers of Spanish, to learn two words. Use "coger" in 
Spain, and use "tomar" in Spanish America. This rule works not in 
100.0000 %. The vulgar sexual words differ from region to region even in the same country.  These words are rarely spoken in public and written 
in publications.  In Japan, 50 kilometers away from my city, people use
different words for "concha".

Some words are universal, but in the native language, for example,
"concha". In the countries where they do not eat much banana,
"banana" has not vulgar meanings. The sub-cultures are very interesting
but people do not discuss about them.


Some sexual terms are less vulgar than humorous. For example, 
we say " mi hijito no me obedece". Muchos hispanoparlamentes
que tienen un poquito de imaginacion lo comprendieron. Un chileno 
me respondio : " En mi caso, mi hijito a veces no me obedece".

I have tought to my students : " Use "tomar" , because it's safer.
But, I would like to take back my words.  In Spain, we must respect 
their language tradion, the mother country of Spanish language,
It's not a small country with only a few millions of people.

saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## chaparro

Hay restaurante mejicano aqui llamado _la concha_. Rei mucho al verlo la primera vez.


----------



## sinedeo

Hiro Sasaki said:


> I have tought to my students : " Use "tomar" , because it's safer.
> But, I would like to take back my words.  In Spain, we must respect
> their language tradion, the mother country of Spanish language,
> It's not a small country with only a few millions of people.



Well, of course it depends on your Spanish skills and your personal goals when learning a foreing language. Many people only try to get understood anywhere: using "tomar" always will work perfectly for them. When they listen to the words "coger", "agarrar" or "joder" they will get its meaning by the context. But if you really want to learn as much as posible, and you already have high Spanish skills, you probably want to know more and more about the diversity of our language. I am Spanish and have never been to America, but there are a lot of Americans here, so I learn every day different shades of Spanish typical from each country or region.

I know a lot of Argentines here in Spain, and none of them uses "coger", probably becouse it doesn't sound proper to themselves, and becouse everyone is going to understand "tomar", even though it doesn't so natural in most cases. But they really make efforts to use some other words that they aren't familiar with, instead of those other they use in Argentina but could be misunderstood here, like autobús/colectivo, tú/vos or trabajo/laburo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

sinedeo said:


> Well, of course it depends on your Spanish skills and your personal goals when learning a foreing language. Many people only try to get understood anywhere: using "tomar" always will work perfectly for them. When they listen to the words "coger", "agarrar" or "joder" they will get its meaning by the context. But if you really want to learn as much as posible, and you already have high Spanish skills, you probably want to know more and more about the diversity of our language. I am Spanish and have never been to America, but there are a lot of Americans here, so I learn every day different shades of Spanish typical from each country or region.
> 
> I know a lot of Argentines here in Spain, and none of them uses "coger", probably becouse it doesn't sound proper to themselves, and becouse everyone is going to understand "tomar", even though it doesn't so natural in most cases. But they really make efforts to use some other words that they aren't familiar with, instead of those other they use in Argentina but could be misunderstood here, like autobús/colectivo, tú/vos or trabajo/laburo.


 
Yes, I have heard that there are many Spanish american immigrants in
Spain and the Spaniards can understand what they speak. Within Spanish
America, there are also immigrants from the neighboring counties. Besides,
the Peruvians can learn Mexican Spanish and  Spanish spoken in Spain 
en la telwevision. 

My advice is for non-native speakers of Spanish whose levels are not 
so advanced,

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## zumac

faranji said:


> Mucho cuidado también con 'coger' y 'cojera'!:
> 
> Una joven inocente camina por la calle en plena noche cuando escucha un _toc-toc-toc_ a su espalda. Se vuelve y ve a un cojo aproximándose con cara de depravado.
> 
> La chica sale corriendo asustada, enseguida cobra ventaja y cree haberse librado del pervertido diablo cojuelo.
> 
> Pero sigue oyendo el _toc-toc-toc_.
> 
> La mujer aprieta el paso pero al doblar una esquina, se encuentra con que es un callejón sin salida...
> 
> _...TOC... TOC... TOC...._
> 
> El cojo la acorrala contra el muro y se abalanza sobre ella.
> 
> La pobre chica grita:
> 
> --¡Suéltame, *cojo* asqueroso!
> 
> Y el cojo responde:
> 
> --¡No importa, yo te enseño!


 
Muy bueno, pero es un chiste mexicano,
donde dice la chica "cojo horroroso".
"No le hace, yo le enseño."

Saludos.


----------



## faranji

zumac said:


> Muy bueno, pero es un chiste mexicano,
> donde dice la chica "cojo horroroso".
> "No le hace, yo le enseño."
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola Zumac,

No sabía que los mexicanos tenían la exclusiva de este chiste. En Argentina se cuenta hace muchísimo. Y diciendo 'cojo asqueroso'. Aunque la chica diría 'soltame', obvio 

Saludos.


----------



## mieumieu

In Argentina it means to have sex, but in Venezuela it just means to grab something (ie a book, a bus)


----------



## todasana

Es en verdad increible la cantidad de palabras que debe aprender a *NO *decir en un paìs, aunque en su vecino sì puedas hacerlo sin que nadie te mire mal. Si bien en general mantienen su significado verdadero, el doble sentido gana partido y la palabra "se condena" y no debe ser utilizada en ciertas conversaciones.

*Coger*, en Venezuela tiene el mismo significado que en Mèxico  y en otros paises, en Costa Rica se usa comunmente, pero no puedes/debes decir *pisar, *y si no me equivoco en El Salvador tampoco *pisas *nada, mejor lo machucas. En España *coges *lo que quieras y *recoges *a tus amigos para ir al cine. En Venezuela y entre amigos, *recoger *puede significar "que por que una sola vez, si mejor pueden ser dos". 

Pero he aprendido que lo mejor que puedes hacer cuando ante una palabra que para uno es de uso comùn pero en otro paìs es vulgar, es que, cuando veas que el rostro de tu contraparte en la conversaciòn se torna de mil colores y los ojos toman un tamaño un tanto desorbitante, inmediatamente indica que eres extrangero y que en tu paìs esa palabra es comùn. No hay mucho màs que se pueda hacer, en general porque cuanto màs desees evitarla, mayor serà la propensiòn a que, en el mayor de los silencios que se susciten en una reuniòn de varias personas, serà el momento justo, preciso y oportuno donde de tus labios saldrà alguna de esas palabras y quedarà resonando como eco en los oidos de toda la audiencia. 

Asi que suerte, y nada, ¡a tratar de no equivocarse!


----------



## momax

I was really surprised to find  out that in Mexico it has a vulgar meaning, I am from central Mexico, and I've never heard it used that way. It means to grab, as far as I am concerned. I found out it was vulgar in Spain in a movie I saw with Penelope Cruz many years ago. 

Noté que la mayoría de las personas de México que dijeron que era  totalmente vulgar, eran del sur.  ¿Será algo mas común en la cultura del sur?
A CHRISTIAN-  Voy a coger a mi amiga, aunque no tengas intención vulgar, no esta correcto, solo que quieras decir "Grab my friend" Voy recoger es lo correcto, creo yo.


----------



## chubaka

hola
soy de México y lo que a mí me sorprende es que nunca hayas escuchado coger cuando la usan en un sentido vulgar. Puedes decir coger para decir que agarras o tomas algo (take a pencil from the table - tomar un lápiz de la mesa, agarrar un lápiz de la mesa, coger un lápiz de la mesa) pero es una palabra que también llamamos de doble sentido y cuando la usas como have sex es un poquitin fuerte. De cualquier forma todo está en el clásico albur del mexicano


----------



## momax

chubaka
Creo que lo que pasa es que aunque mis descendientes son del centro de México, yo tengo casi toda mi vida en E.U., y mis papás nunca hablaron con doble sentido, ya que lo consideraban vulgar.  Entonces para todos los que venimos de familias así, el español que hablamos, es entre la familia, y a rareza escuchamos otra gente hablar, sobre todo que yo vivo en un lugar donde son pocos hispanos.  Pero bueno, nunca es tarde para aprender.-Gracias


----------



## momax

Christian
I need to clarify, that I meant to physically touch when I said "Grab my friend." Not as in  " I'll meet you later, I am just going to go grab my friend"


----------



## zumac

faranji said:


> Hola Zumac,
> 
> No sabía que los mexicanos tenían la exclusiva de este chiste. En Argentina se cuenta hace muchísimo. Y diciendo 'cojo asqueroso'. Aunque la chica diría 'soltame', obvio
> 
> Saludos.


La picardía de los mexicanos tiene fama, y ha lanzado chistes a todos los países de habla hispana. Una vez, estando en un cabaret conocido en la Gran Via de Madrid, salió un cómico en el show contando chistes. Pues excepto los chistes políticos de España que contó, casi todos eran chistes mexicanos, incuyendo cuentos de Pepito, que en España le dicen Jaimito.

Los cubanos también han tenido influencia en los chistes en español.

Saludos.


----------



## Temptress

Hi all!!

Anyway I don't think that we should lose in Spain the rich and varied use of "coger" just because there are a lot of immigrants here and they are not accustomed to it. I don't want to stop speaking the Spanish my parents taught me and it is written in El Quijote, just go there and check if all the times the verb "coger" is there has any vulgar meaning.

By the way momax, in Spain coger has no vulgar meaning at all, and if you heard that from Penélope Cruz, who is quite a bad actress and quite ignorant about Spanish literature, it is because maybe she has many Latin American friends and she has forgotten the use of her own mother language . Here we use the verb "coger" in all their innocent meanings (31 meanings), the only one we don't use is the vulgar meaning.

All the composed forms of "coger" are also innocent. I would be quite pissed off if any teacher of Spanish around the world would teach "coger" as a dirty word when it is not that way. Please, just go to the Dictionary of La Real Academia de la Lengua Española. It is the same than not teaching the workd fancy as a verb just because the teacher is American instead of British. In British English fancy is a verb, in American English it is never used as a verb and the person that uses it, especially if it is a man, is considered to be quite effeminated (U.S.)/ mannered (GB.) or posh. Please don't restrain and limit the language, just use it in the right way.

Regards.


----------



## mirx

Temptress said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Anyway I don't think that we should lose in Spain the rich and varied use of "coger" just because there are a lot of immigrants here and they are not accustomed to it. I don't want to stop speaking the Spanish my parents taught me and it is written in El Quijote, just go there and check if all the times the verb "coger" is there has any vulgar meaning.
> 
> By the way momax, in Spain coger has no vulgar meaning at all, and if you heard that from Penélope Cruz, who is quite a bad actress and quite ignorant about Spanish literature, it is because maybe she has many Latin American friends and she has forgotten the use of her own mother language . Here we use the verb "coger" in all their innocent meanings (31 meanings), the only one we don't use is the vulgar meaning.
> 
> All the composed forms of "coger" are also innocent. I would be quite pissed off if any teacher of Spanish around the world would teach "coger" as a dirty word when it is not that way. Please, just go to the Dictionary of La Real Academia de la Lengua Española. It is the same than not teaching the workd fancy as a verb just because the teacher is American instead of British. In British English fancy is a verb, in American English it is never used as a verb and the person that uses it, especially if it is a man, is considered to be quite effeminated (U.S.)/ mannered (GB.) or posh. Please don't restrain and limit the language, just use it in the right way.
> 
> Regards.


 

Both ways are correct coger=dirty and coger=to grab something.

So don't get pissed off if someone teaches only the dirty meaning. And I am pretty sure your parents don't speak the way "El Quixote" did, and of course you won't lose all the connotations coger has because of the immigrants; you just will acquire even more.

You could also chech the RAE where both meanings are accepted.


----------



## Mirlo

Creo que estoy de acuerdo con mi amig@ 'Mirx'
las dos maneras son correctas dependiendo de donde estés.
En Panamá, no se usa de la manera vulgar.
En realidad es muy común decir voy a coger/agarrar un taxi, un mango, etc...

Saludos,


----------



## Temptress

mirx said:


> Both ways are correct coger=dirty and coger=to grab something.
> 
> So don't get pissed off if someone teaches only the dirty meaning. And I am pretty sure your parents don't speak the way "El Quixote" did, and of course you won't lose all the connotations coger has because of the immigrants; you just will acquire even more.
> 
> You could also chech the RAE where both meanings are accepted.


 
Good evening to everybody,

Yes mirx, I have never said the vulgar meaning to be incorrect, but if you check the RAE you will find out that coger has 32 different uses/meanings, in Spain we use 31, but not the only vulgar one in the whole list. So I doubt that, by using a vulgar meaning, we are going to make our speech richer and more educated. And by the way, my parents' Spanish is very good (spoken and written, and don't think it is easy) thery are educated people. Obviously they don't speak XVI century Spanish, no one does in the XXI century, but certainly their speech is better than the average.

Regards


----------



## mirx

Temptress said:


> Good evening to everybody,
> 
> Yes mirx, I have never said the vulgar meaning to be incorrect, but if you check the RAE you will find out that coger has 32 different uses/meanings, in Spain we use 31, but not the only vulgar one in the whole list. So I doubt that, by using a vulgar meaning, we are going to make our speech richer and more educated. And by the way, my parents' Spanish is very good (spoken and written, and don't think it is easy) thery are educated people. Obviously they don't speak XVI century Spanish, no one does in the XXI century, but certainly their speech is better than the average.
> 
> Regards


 

Good for them!!!

And yes your vocabulary will get richer by incorporating new aceptions to a one word. Do not use it if you don't feel comfortable doing it, there are plenty of other words for the same term. But please don't regard as "uneducated" (I don't know why you even used that word -its opposite-) the poeple who do use it.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## Temptress

mirx said:


> Good for them!!!
> 
> And yes your vocabulary will get richer by incorporating new aceptions to a one word. Do not use it if you don't feel comfortable doing it, there are plenty of other words for the same term. But please don't regard as "uneducated" (I don't know why you even used that word -its opposite-) the poeple who do use it.
> 
> Cheers!!!!


 
Hi all,

Well mirx, you don't seem to understand that our use of "coger" in Spain is richer than in most of the countries of América. The verb has 32 meanings, and in Spain we use 31. In América they use 1 (but in certain areas or countries), so tell me, who has the richer vocabulary with that verb? Why don't they add the other 31 meanings to their vocabulary to make it richer instead of being shocked about the use we give to it in Spain (correct by the way)?

Of course I don't think the people using it are uneducated, though I think you are not using the word "educated" in the meaning it has. "Educated" means, not only knowing how to write or to read, but having studied more than highschool, reading everyday newspaper's/magazines etc, having read more than 20 books in their whole live and being able to use grammar and or spelling correctly, and of course having a broad cultural background, that is what educated means. It doesn't have to do anything with being polite, nice, friendly or something like that or having different customs. Besides you are twisting my words, because when I was saying that I am lucky to have educated parents I was not meaning that people using "coger" in the vulgar meaning were not educated, they are two different things. 

Well I recognize that English is not my mother language and for sure I make mistakes when I use it. But I try to be as accurate in English as in Spanish, and I make sure that I am using the words in their exact meaning just doing something as simple as looking up the dictionary. My sincere apologies if I am not writing a good English, maybe I should try Spanish next time so that you cannot twist or misunderstand my words.

Bye-bye to all and have a nice day!!!​


----------



## Christian

>>> I think you are not using the word "educated" in the meaning it has. "Educated" means, not only knowing how to write or to read, but having studied more than highschool, reading everyday newspaper's/magazines etc, having read more than 20 books in their whole live and being able to use grammar and or spelling correctly, and of course having a broad cultural background, that is what educated means.

Educated and educado are very different, as you imply.

The following may be controversial, but: 

In English, consider avoiding the term "educated". 

Yes, it is a claim to formal schooling. But it suggests that a college degree, for example, confers judgement. In our egalitarian society, people just laugh at that, since our biggest fools have advanced degrees. 

In the USA, "educated" is not even a compliment. It is stuffy and formal, and if it means anything it suggests intolerance of ideas outside those of the "academy."

For example, you will never hear anyone running for office described as educated. It would suggest the candidate is incapable of thinking for himself.

Food for thought?


----------



## Geneva

Yo viví en Colombia por muchos años y el uso de "coger" no tiene ninguna connotación vulgar, a menos que se esté hablando de aparear animales. Se usa intercambiablemente (en Colombia) con "tomar", "agarrar" aunque este último es más físico, *Me agarró del brazo *por ejemplo, denota uso de fuerza mientras que "*me tomó del brazo" *denota más delicadeza.
Trabajo ahora con personas de otros países y después de varias bromas me acostumbré a usar "agarrar" aunque no me suena tan natural como "coger" o "recoger": coger el bus, coger el libro, recoger a mis padres en el aeropuerto, etc


----------



## Geneva

En Colombia había una broma para describir esa diferencia:
Sí te preguntaban si alguien era culto/a, decías "sí, es educado/a", lo que significa realmente que tal vez tiene buenas maneras y ha ido a la escuela, pero no que es brillante, ni intelectual o poseedor de ningún conocimiento profundo.


----------



## nuri148

sinedeo said:


> I know a lot of Argentines here in Spain, and none of them uses "coger", probably becouse it doesn't sound proper to themselves


Oh, then you didn't meet me!  <grin> I'm so dirty-mouthed that while I lived in Spain I loved the "impunity" with which I could use the argentine equivalent to the f-word. Maybe also because I'd read a lot of Spanish-from-Spain written books and magazines since childhood, and I was used to hear Spanish from Spain, it came more naturally to me. 

But you should be careful in Argentina as we loooove double-meaning jokes, and as we warned newbies in my previous job: "anything you say will be misinterpreted against you".  Recoger should also be avoided, as in Argentina the prefix re- means "a lot". So instead of:
*Pasar a recoger a alguien* (which would be taken -jokingly- as to pass by sth/sb house to have a wild sex session) we use:
*Pasar a buscar algo/a alguien* (to pick sth/sb up)


_"No es lo mismo un barco rengo que un yate cojo"

_


> Es curioso. De las 32 acepciones que tiene la palabra coger según el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española en la mayor parte de América se han quedado con la número 31, perdiendo así toda la riqueza de significados y la precisión que aporta esta palabra. Sinceramente me parece un atraso.


En cambio en la mayor parte de América se utiliza de manera inocente una palabra que en España es sumamente vulgar: joder. Esta palabra sólo tiene tres acepciones en el diccionario, y la primera es la más vulgar.[/quote]No me parece del todo justa tu crítica; en mi país sabemos perfectamente lo q quiere decir coger un resfriado, el autobús, un lápiz, al niño, etc.
Si bien puede considerarse un atraso el hecho de que lo primero que nos viene a la mente sea el doble sentido, cual niñitos de primaria.


----------



## Temptress

En cambio en la mayor parte de América se utiliza de manera inocente una palabra que en España es sumamente vulgar: joder. Esta palabra sólo tiene tres acepciones en el diccionario, y la primera es la más vulgar.[/quote]No me parece del todo justa tu crítica; en mi país sabemos perfectamente lo q quiere decir coger un resfriado, el autobús, un lápiz, al niño, etc.
Si bien puede considerarse un atraso el hecho de que lo primero que nos viene a la mente sea el doble sentido, cual niñitos de primaria.[/quote]

Hola a todos!!

Si es por saber lo que significa (joder), en España lo sabemos y utilizamos, y también usamos los dobles sentidos y jugamos con los significados de las palabras tan a menudo como en cualquier otro lugar, no creo que ese uso del lenguaje sea exclusivo de ningún país o continente. 
Preferimos usar otros verbos como, molestar, fastidiar, y otros de uso más coloquial como dar la lata, dar la tabarra, dar el té... Para usar joder tiene uno que estar realmente cabreado y hasta los mismísimos...

Si has estado por aquí, has visto la televisión, escuchado la radio, ido al teatro o al cine, y has leído literatura española te habrás dado cuenta de que es así. 

Regarding the word educated, well, in Spain it would be translated as "culto" and not "educado" which better translation in English is polite. I know that in the States they use the language in a different way, and there are certain expressions or verbs that are used in Britain but not in the States and vice versa. I learnt British English, so I don't know much about the use of language they have in the States, but in any case, using the word "educated" in a derogatory way just shows the view of narrow-minded people. Trying to improve "education" and "educate" people should be the aim of any government/community all around the world. Gaining knowledge and experience in order to be "educated" is always good. I prefer that rather than being an ignorant person.

It is the same subject we are dealing with "coger", the use of a word in one country does not make the word worse or better, but makes us more cultured. Do you like cultured better? 

¡¡Hasta luego!!

See you!!!


----------



## falconwar

In Spain, there is a translation of a popular movie called "Jonnhy cogió su fusil".


----------



## Shishu

As far as I know recoger is innocent, at least in my region. 
recoger=to pick or pick up.


----------



## Anchel

Hola,

Yo soy de España, ya conocía el significado de coger en algunos países latinoamericanos. Pero mi duda es: como decís (en Argentina, Mexico, Uruguay...) cuando os referís a sujetar a una persona precisamente (en el sentido no sexual). Por ejemplo: "sujeta a Ana para que no se pierda". Aquí en España siempre empleamos "coger" y nadie le atribuye ningún sentido sexual. Sin embargo si decimos "toma a Ana..." sí se le puede atribuir sentido sexual. Y por otro lado "agarra a Ana..." suena ofensivo (como si Ana fuera un animal o algo así). Me parece curioso el cuidado que hay que tener con las palabras para expresar un mismo concepto en función de donde estés.

Saludos!


----------



## momax

Yo soy de decendiencia mexicana, pero nacida y criada en EE. UU. y creo que mi familia es la unica familia mexicana que usa coger exactamente como dice Anchel.  Me dí cuenta por este hilo que en _ya_se usa también vulgarmente.  Tengo curiosidad por saber si hay otras familias mexicanas que ¿también usan la palabra inocentemente?


----------



## momax

ya se..(correction, sorry)


----------



## monicacicchetti

Hola, si, recoger esta bien, me parece en todos los paises.
En Bolivia coger no tiene significado vulgar.  Lo que se usa de manera vulgar es 'tirar', que es lo mismo que 'to f*ck'.


----------



## Temptress

Christian said:


> >>> I think you are not using the word "educated" in the meaning it has. "Educated" means, not only knowing how to write or to read, but having studied more than highschool, reading everyday newspaper's/magazines etc, having read more than 20 books in their whole live and being able to use grammar and or spelling correctly, and of course having a broad cultural background, that is what educated means.
> 
> Educated and educado are very different, as you imply.
> 
> The following may be controversial, but:
> 
> In English, consider avoiding the term "educated".
> 
> Yes, it is a claim to formal schooling. But it suggests that a college degree, for example, confers judgement. In our egalitarian society, people just laugh at that, since our biggest fools have advanced degrees.
> 
> In the USA, "educated" is not even a compliment. It is stuffy and formal, and if it means anything it suggests intolerance of ideas outside those of the "academy."
> 
> For example, you will never hear anyone running for office described as educated. It would suggest the candidate is incapable of thinking for himself.
> 
> Food for thought?


 
By the way Christian, 

After you wrote that I was curious to know if the use for educated you were saying was true in the States. I talked to my boyfriend that happens to be American, and he told me that the use for educated you were giving ( "In the USA, "educated" is not even a compliment. It is stuffy and formal, and *if it means anything it suggests* *intolerance* of ideas outside those of the "academy."For example, you will never hear anyone running for office described as educated. It would suggest *the candidate is incapable of thinking for himself*.") it is not true, he told me that educated is synonymous with cultured, and an educated person is alwasy well considered, he said that, in any case, it is used by people without education that are envious, intolerant and narrow minded or have an inferiority complex. 
Furthermore, having a college degree helps, but does not make you "educated", and not having a college degree does not make you a stupid or an ignorant person. Be "educated" or cultured if you prefer it, it is something that you build up, construct and develop throughout your life. Generally the ones who have studied and have a degree have more possibilities of wanting to be educated and they keep on growing and developing themselves. I think that in any profession, with a degree or without it, the ones that never think they already know everything that there is to know in their areas and keep on studying are the more educated, and usually they also know a lot of things about other subjects in general, because they are open-minded and curious about a lot of things.

I hope it is clear enough that, just SOME people in the States consider "educated" as derogatory. I wonder who they are!!!

Regards,

Temptresss


----------



## todasana

Anchel: Lo que generalmente hacemos es optar por un sinònimo, pero igual que en España para mi nunca significò nada vulgar ni con segundos significados la palabra coger, tuve que aprender a "modificar" su uso en otros paìses a riesgo de quedar como una persona muy grosera y vulgar. Sin embargo no en todos los paìses posee el mismo significado. Asì que las palabras toman distintos visos de acuerdo al uso que se le otorga en cada paìs y lo que puede sonar ocmo fuera de contexto en España puede ser perfectamente vàlido en otros paìses y viceversa. Lo mejo, siempre, es preguntar y aclarar si uno no es del lugar, para evitar las ofensas innecesarias.


----------



## Christian

Temptress,
    The subtlety eludes you. Needless to say, no one is against education.
    True, my remarks should be taken in a middle-class context. 
    For our newly arrived undocumented immigrants, many of whom had no chance to go to school in their home countries, "he is educated" may indeed have strong positive meaning. 
    But in the mainstream here, the phrase simply isn't used.


----------



## MOMO2

candy_white said:


> In fact, in Spain, there're many people that don't know that meaning of "coger".


 
You meant they do not know the Argentinian meaning of "coger", don't you? Because "coger" in Spain means "take, grasp" and so on. As it did originally in Argentina aswell


----------



## MOMO2

plus, if anyone is curious to know why "coger" has changed its original meaning in some countries of Latin America (the so called "cono sur" in particular) here it goes: First years of colonization. Spanish men chose among Indios the women they wanted and used the expression "Yo me cojo ésta" i.e. "I'll take this woman" and as you can easily fancy, after saying that the Spanish man was xxxxxxing the woman. This is why. The present meaning of "coger" in Argentina has its roots in a mistranslation. (Does this word exist by the way?)
Hope it was interesting


----------



## mirx

MOMO2 said:


> plus, if anyone is curious to know why "coger" has changed its original meaning in some countries of Latin America (the so called "cono sur" in particular) here it goes: First years of colonization. Spanish men chose among Indios the women they wanted and used the expression "Yo me cojo ésta" i.e. "I'll take this woman" and as you can easily fancy, after saying that the Spanish man was xxxxxxing the woman. This is why. The present meaning of "coger" in Argentina has its roots in a mistranslation. (Does this word exist by the way?)
> Hope it was interesting


 
Smells like a fairy tale. Have you any proof of what you're saying? Any bibliography?

I don't believe it because.

Other synonims of the word are used in Spanish and in other languages to mean "have sex" examples:

Original meaning of coger: take, grasp.

take=tomar, this word is a synonim of coger and is(may be) also used with sexual connotation for example in the bible. ...And he took her as a husband takes the wife.."

Agarrar: grasp, to hold, all farmers in the North of México (that's where I am from) will use this word to mean that a female has beed "had" by the male counterpart.

And then coger which we all know.

There's definitely another explanation to this, perhaps a puerer, simpler one.

Cheers.


----------



## xinch14

If you make a pause in the middle of the word would sound very vulgar.

Re-cojer = coger otra vez.


----------



## rominita87

Voy a levantar a mi amiga (si se ha caído)
o
voy a pasar a buscar a mi amiga (si la pasas a buscar por la casa, tanto caminando como en auto).
Eso diríamos en Argentina. No se escucharía nunca "Voy a recoger a mi amiga"

Aunque se que en otros países sí se usa.

I'm writing this just in case somebody enters the thread and wants to know =)


----------



## BocaJuniors

Anchel said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo soy de España, ya conocía el significado de coger en algunos países latinoamericanos. Pero mi duda es: como decís (en Argentina, Mexico, Uruguay...) cuando os referís a sujetar a una persona precisamente (en el sentido no sexual). Por ejemplo: "sujeta a Ana para que no se pierda". Aquí en España siempre empleamos "coger" y nadie le atribuye ningún sentido sexual. Sin embargo si decimos "toma a Ana..." sí se le puede atribuir sentido sexual. Y por otro lado "agarra a Ana..." suena ofensivo (como si Ana fuera un animal o algo así). Me parece curioso el cuidado que hay que tener con las palabras para expresar un mismo concepto en función de donde estés.
> 
> Saludos!


 
En la mayor parte de Centroamérica decimos: _Agarra (agarrá) a fulanito que se cae._ 

Es de lo más normal, para nada ofensivo. No usamos _coger _porque ya la gran mayoría sabe que por estas comarcas significa otra cosa. Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

BocaJuniors said:


> En la mayor parte de Centroamérica decimos: _Agarra (agarrá) a fulanito que se cae._
> 
> Es de lo más normal, para nada ofensivo. No usamos _coger _porque ya la gran mayoría sabe que por estas comarcas significa otra cosa. Saludos.


 

En la mayor parte de Centroamérica decimos: _Agarra (agarrá) a fulanito que se cae._  y tambien se escapa o huye ???

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## MOMO2

tomtiguy said:


> Un chiste muy popular en España es: "Voy a coger el autobús." "¿Por dónde, el tubo de escape?"


I'm not quite sure you're right. In Spain that means nothing at all. It might be in Argentina on the contrary. But still it is a very old one! 
In Spain "coger el autobús" means "take a bus", that's it.

Several years ago I had a Paraguayan boyfriend. Once, in Paraguay, I needed some help and said "Cógeme en brazos". He blushed and whispered "Por favor, nunca digas eso aquí". 
Momo


----------



## ferleguidoor

In Peru, coger is not a bad word. But never say "cachar".


MOMO2 said:


> Several years ago I had a Paraguayan boyfriend. Once, in Paraguay, I needed some help and said "Cógeme en brazos". He blushed and whispered "Por favor, nunca digas eso aquí".
> Momo


In Perú you had to say "Cáchame en brazos".


----------



## momax

I wonder if in Mexico it depends what part of the country your from or as other people have mentioned, it has changed in the last 30 years or so.  I know I use to spend time in Zacatecas and never did anyone make that reference, but I haven't really spent time in the last 25 years there.


----------

